# Just got my petition



## ahyen (Apr 22, 2013)

Just got my petition.  I won't be able to pay for my first degree until the 30th.  Should I wait to turn in the petition and do I have to wait for a lodge meeting to do so? Also could some one please explain a bit more as to the process. Thank you

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen (Apr 22, 2013)

I was wondering,  I read about a background check. I was dumb when I was young.  Haven't gotten into any trouble for over 6 years.  I don't have any felony or anything.   I am really excited and really hope to get into the lodge.  The man I talked to was so interesting and just really cool.  He gave me a bit of a tour of the lodge,  introduced me to a fellow Mason and his wife,  answered a billion questions and gave me my petition.  I don't know any masons I got his email off the Ohio site and gave him my phone number.  

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Scorpio31 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey man, I'm interested in Freemasonry too. I'm looking into the Knob Creek #401 in Temple. :thumbup:

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm hoping to get into the rising sun #22 here in Ohio.  What have you done so far?  Have you done your petition? 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Scorpio31 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm just inquiring information at the moment. Seeing what to do but I'll probably end up just walking right in and asking all old fashioned. I'm like that haha. I'm Brandon btw and I'm also on Facebook under Brandon Michael (Bman) it'd be great  to get to know you more. I don't know any Masons then again I don't get out too much either.


----------



## ahyen (Apr 23, 2013)

Joining a lodge will likely get you out more.  I kinda have the same issue. Don't get out much . The Freemasons in my opinion offer a complete package.  A billion thing to do,  socializing with upright people,  the introduction of brotherhood in my case.  I have no family.  So it seems great to me.  I got in touch by Freemasons. Com they have a lodge locator.  I emailed the contact they listed and told him why I wanted to petition and a little about myself that I felt was most relevant to understanding me as a person.  He got in touch with me and met me at the lodge. 

I'm not sure if walking in is the easiest way to go lol.  I have seen our lodge the last six years. I always thought it was no longer in use lol.  

But any way you can I say petition.  Won't hurt and I can already see that there is a lot to put your spare focus on,  I'm hooked on the whole thing. 

I don't use facebook but I think I'm the only one lol.  Might have to get back on it lol. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 23, 2013)

Turn in your petition sooner rather than later. The lodge will have to formally "accept" your petition at a montly stated meeting, then assign an investigation committee, then will formally vote on your petition the next month's stated meeting (and your initiation following shortly thereafter). So yeah, I wouldn't wait to turn it in. Once you've been voted on, they can put off your initiation until you have the dough. Don't worry too much about the background check. As long as you have no felony convictions, you should be fine.

I would try to contact the lodge via phone/email, but sometimes that will not get a speedy response (if at all sometimes). Walking in is usually just fine. Try to see if they have posted when their meetings are. Show up a little early. Introduce yourself, shake hands, get to know the brothers, inform them your are interested and ask your questions. They will be most happy to answer what they can. That is how I did it (well, I did get in touch w/ the lodge Sec, but I still did show up randomly).


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 23, 2013)

I was Initiated March 26, 2013. I went the route of speaking with a member on the phone and then 2 years later walking in one night before practice. 1/22/2013 Ever since that moment it has been the most rewarding decision I made in recent years.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 23, 2013)

ahyen said:


> Also could some one please explain a bit more as to the process.



At least in my jurisdiction the process is pretty much the following:

Get petition.
Fill out and return petition.
Lodge will formally accept your petition at the next stated meeting (usually once monthly).
Usually at the time accepted, the Worhipful Master will assign an investigation committee to you. This committe will perform any checks necessary and also come to visit you, usually at home and usually with your family present. This is an important event and not just a formality. They are there to answer any of your and your family's questions and as well they will ask you some questions. Your family being comfortable and understanding is key to your Masonic career; let them ask what they will! They are there to get to know you, your surroundings, family, etc and as well you are to take stock of them as well. The number is usually three and they may come all at once or individually. Don't stress over this meet and greet. It is a relaxed and informal meeting and should be enjoyed.
After the investigation committee puts its findings down on paper, they will present it at the NEXT stated meeting at which time, your petition will be voted on and either accepted or rejected. You will almost certainly get a phone call that evening with the results.
Usually at the time of the phone call, the person calling will set up with you a convenient date for your initiation.

And it's all cake from there, buddy!


----------



## ahyen (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm super excited.  Thanks for such clear response too.  I am gonna meet with the guy I met,  names Ronald.  He said he'll turn it in at tomorrow's stated meeting.  Our lodge does second and third Wednesday. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 23, 2013)

ahyen said:


> Joining a lodge will likely get you out more.  I kinda have the same issue. Don't get out much.



Folks say "it keeps me off the streets" as if it's a good thing.  It is a good thing in many contexts.  Masonry does it the other way around.  Lodge keeps me on the street but it gives me wholesome activities to while I'm out and about away from home.



> I'm not sure if walking in is the easiest way to go



If you're not aware of any masons in your social network it is in fact the best way to go.  Once you start attending meetings you are very likely to see men that you already know now who you aren't aware they are Masons.

[/QUOTE]I don't use facebook but I think I'm the only one[/QUOTE]

Not the only one.  I'm still not on Facebook.


----------



## delkeedric hayes (Apr 23, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Folks say "it keeps me off the streets" as if it's a good thing.  It is a good thing in many contexts.  Masonry does it the other way around.  Lodge keeps me on the street but it gives me wholesome activities to while I'm out and about away from home.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not aware of any masons in your social network it is in fact the best way to go.  Once you start attending meetings you are very likely to see men that you already know now who you aren't aware they are Masons.


I don't use facebook but I think I'm the only one[/QUOTE]

Not the only one.  I'm still not on Facebook.[/QUOTE]

What, what isn't spoken shouldn't be heard,,,

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.  I thought the lodges were closed most of the time lol.  

I just turned in my petition.  Ron said the next stated meeting is tomorrow so I should hear back soon. 

Excited. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 25, 2013)

Good luck

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

